# Compatibilité ipad 4 et osx 10.5.8



## exo07 (18 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'envisage comme achat de noel l'acquisition de l'ipad 4 mais je suis pris d'un gros doute. Cela va-t-il fonctionner correctement avec l'itunes de mon imac qui est toujours en version léopard 10.5.8 ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas, mais mieux vaut s'en assurer avant (j'ai cru lire qu'il y avait un probleme de version itunes...)

je n'éprouve pas le besoin de changer d'OS mais si l'ipad ne fonctionne pas, je n'en voit pas l'interrêt (de l'Ipad )

Pouvez-vous me confirmer la compatibilité des 2 systèmes ?

Autre question, faire du word/excel/powerpoint (mise en forme de document existant déjà crées sur l'Imac) sur un Ipad est-il:
1- possible via une appli quelconque
2- comment s'effectue le transfert de ces documents
3- ce travail de documents est-il agréable, difficile ou franchement galère vu qu'on a que du tactile

Merci pour vos retours


----------



## exo07 (19 Novembre 2012)

Bon, on m'a répondu sur macbidouille qu'il fallait obligatoirement OSX 10.6.8 (Snow Léopard).

Ca m'a schotché....c'est dingue qu'un OS de 2007 ne fonctionne déjà plus avec les idevice !!

Heureusement que Snow Léopard ne coûte que 15 euros sur le store sinon j'aurais tout envoyé bouler!:hein:


----------



## Farnette (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Heureuse (enfin pour l'instant) détentrice d'un Ipad 3 depuis hier, j'étais en train de fouiner sur le net pour vérifier la compatibilité de mon appareil avec mac os 10.5.8.
Votre discussion m'a fourni la réponse et aussi l'info selon laquelle on pouvait trouver mac 10.6 à 15 euros sur le store. Je vous remercie.
Effectivement, ces petits "joujoux" deviennent vite obsolètes et il faut ruser ou résister c'est selon pour ne pas se ruiner en changeant de système trop souvent. 
J'aime Mac en tant qu'utilisatrice mais je déplore leur système commercial, j'en arrive à comprendre ceux qui nous traitent de "bobos".
Reste que pour une vieille dame comme moi, l'ergonomie et l'utilisation de mac restent ce que j'ai trouvé de plus simple.


----------

